# BUTLINS Minehead This Friday.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Some of us are off to Butlins this Friday (20/06/08) (11 units).
Why not come and visit us for a day. We will be there until Friday 27th.
The day pass is £12 per adult and £9 children. Under 2`s free.
The nightly rate to stay is £30 per unit (up to 4 occupants).
Or...(better value)..................
Come Friday to Monday for £53 per unit.
Monday to Friday for £45 per unit.
Friday to Friday for £89 per unit.
I will be off line as from Thursday morning, but if anyone wants to come for the day, night, weekend or even the whole week, please ring me on 
07852631923

Sue.


----------

